# Places to stay for cheap (ie stadacona)?



## BliTzKri3g (28 May 2008)

Hey,

I was recently in Halifax during my leave and stayed in A block for $6 a night for a 4 beds to a room and $12 for 2 beds to a room.  Was wondering if theres any other places (Canadian cities like Ottawa, Vancouver etc.) that offered housing around the same rates?

Thanks
-Kevin


----------



## LCIS-Tech (29 May 2008)

Juno Tower in Halifax is even better. Think Yukon Lodge in Trenton. It is considerably more expensive than the rooms that you mention, but also considerably less expensive than a Halifax Hotel, and far nicer than A Block. A word of caution though: They are exceedingly cheap with the towels, so you may want to consider brings a couple of extras.


----------



## BinRat55 (29 May 2008)

Isn't Juno Tower for Sr NCO's and officers?


----------



## LCIS-Tech (29 May 2008)

You're right. Sorry about that. I wasn't thinking.....


----------



## armyvern (30 May 2008)

LCIS-Tech said:
			
		

> You're right. Sorry about that. I wasn't thinking.....



But, you're right - the Juno is nice.

And, they _were_ cheap with the towels now that I think back to my stay there last week. 

Even cheaper with the lack of %^$# parking spots!! 

I am soooooooooo glad that I got posted away from that base. Good scenery  , good accomodations, shitty parking situation. Way back in 91 when I was leaving there ... they were talking about building that multi-level parking lot in the dockyard ... I see that any forward motion regarding any type of solution to deal with the extreme shortage of parking has yet to be moved on. Sometimes, I swear, CTS really is NOT the slowest entity in NATO.


----------



## catalyst (30 May 2008)

On the same sort of note (and rather than opening up a new thread)...does anyone happen to know the going rate for the Wardroom at Naden?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (31 May 2008)

A 8CH(res) friend was telling me about full size PMQ's furnished that you could rent by the day in Moncton.I would love to know more about it myself,be a nice half way stop point for me and the family onwards to the rock on summer vacation.


----------



## HItorMiss (31 May 2008)

In Borden you can get a fully furninshed 2&3 bedroom apartment for 2 days for about $50 a night

And in Pet the Transient shacks at L101 have some very nice Hotel style rooms that you can get as well but I do not know the cost of them, what I do know is they are significantly cheaper then a real hotel.


----------



## NCRCrow (31 May 2008)

For Borden who would you contact. PSP? MFRC? Base Accommodations?

I know Windsor Park has some posh family suites.

Yes Vern, the parking situation still sucks in Halifax. The Dockyard is so bad that if you're not in before 7 , you're walking.


----------



## HItorMiss (31 May 2008)

For Borden,

Base Accomidations and they will email you a form you can print and fax back or I think you can also do it all via the phone or in person that day. The two people who work accomidations are very easy to talk to and will go out of their way to help you.


----------



## armyvern (31 May 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> A 8CH(res) friend was telling me about full size PMQ's furnished that you could rent by the day in Moncton.I would love to know more about it myself,be a nice half way stop point for me and the family onwards to the rock on summer vacation.



I'll send you the contact info for these via your email addy here on the site.

As the Det Comd in Charlottetown, I stayed there during some of my to Moncton if my meetings were first thing in the morning. I've also stayed when I had to travel to Moncton on business from here that would be for a couple of days.  They're fine to stay in.

If no one has them booked out, they will allow you to book your stay there, BUT these also come with a condition:

1) Emergency use;
2) Official (Work) use; and
3) Recreational use.

You may get booked and confirmed for using them during your vacation, but if I (for example) had to travel there on another SAV -- you'd get bumped out. 

Anyway, details incoming via your email.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 May 2008)

In the same (sorta) vein, I've stayed @ Yukon Lodge as a Federal gov't employee (HUGELY impressed, esp. with only history of infantry accommodations), but I've heard 18th hand that former military can also stay in such places.  Anyone able to share the official stand on this?  If this is the case, what proof is needed?  Something like a CF99?

Thanks!


----------



## dimsum (31 May 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> On the same sort of note (and rather than opening up a new thread)...does anyone happen to know the going rate for the Wardroom at Naden?



$45 a night.  Problem is that if you're going for non-duty reasons (hence paying), you can only book up to 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## catalyst (1 Jun 2008)

Thanks....good to know, I'm in between a course and an attach posting at a cadet camp...so rather than drive home (5 hours) I'd rather just stay in Vic.


----------



## dimsum (1 Jun 2008)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> Thanks....good to know, I'm in between a course and an attach posting at a cadet camp...so rather than drive home (5 hours) I'd rather just stay in Vic.



There are different rates for the different quarters at Work Point as well.  Kingsmill (the new ones at VENTURE) run $30 a night, I believe.


----------

